# TBT, Skelmersdale - May 2013



## PaulPowers (May 12, 2013)

*Triple Barrel Tawd*

This was discovered by MayBeNot before he went to Spain to escape the evil clutches of the 1337 Krew

It's a good culvert if you don't mind the foot of mud that you have to wade through to get into the outfall










































​


----------



## King Al (May 12, 2013)

Fascinating as always! Great pics Paul


----------



## flyboys90 (May 12, 2013)

Another great set of photos.


----------



## godzilla73 (May 12, 2013)

Ah, how I've missed your sewer and drain epic-ness while I have been away. Great stuff as always PP!


----------

